
The Mystery Behind Anesthesia - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/article/39289/
======
gwern
The worst part is when the anesthesia only _seems_ to work:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/8wi/inverse_pzombies_the_other_direc...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/8wi/inverse_pzombies_the_other_direction_in_the_hard/)

